# إقتراح يستحق القراءة



## Dark_Angel2008 (28 مايو 2007)

سلام ونعمة للجميع 
أود أن أقترح على إدارة المنتدى بإعطائنا صلاحيات لتحميل ملفات على السعة التخزينية الخاصة بالموقع لجميع الأعضاء المباركين و المشرفين و المحاورين بشرط أنها لا تتجواز على سبيل المثال 3 ميغا من أجل رفع ملفات في مشاركاتنا عليها من صور و ملفات صوت و ملفات فيديو لتحميلها من قبل الأعضاء و السبب في ذالك أن أغلبية مواقع رفع الملفات محجوبة عن بعض الأعضاء هذا بالإضافة الى سهولة تحمليها من موقع الكنيسة للعلم أن أغلبية المنتديات يوجد بها هذه الخاصية فما المانع أن تكون موجودة في المنتدى


----------



## القيصر (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إقتراح يستحق القراءة*

انا معك بالاقتراح دا بس المشكله انه ممكن يبطئ من سرعه المنتدى


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إقتراح يستحق القراءة*

*انا اقترح اقتراح هام جدا جدا
هو تخصيص يوما اسبوعيا للصلاة من اجل اخوتنا الذين في شدة وضيق ومن اجل ان يتفضل الرب الكريم بأن يفتح اعين اخوتنا المسلمين الغير مؤمنين ان ينعم عليهم بنور الحق واليقين*


----------



## veansea (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إقتراح يستحق القراءة*

_فعلا موضوع مهم جدا سؤاء الصلاة او رفع الملفات فعلا انا بتعب جدا عقبال ملاقى موقع يرفع بسعه كبيرة ملفات صوت او فيديو او فلاشات 
فعلا تعب جامد جدا
ياريت يا ماى روك تعملهلنا بليز وربنا يعوض تعبك​_


----------



## My Rock (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إقتراح يستحق القراءة*

*تم تفعيل ال 3 ميجا للاعضاء المباركين... جرب و شوف اذا شغالة معاك...*


----------



## veansea (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إقتراح يستحق القراءة*



My Rock قال:


> *تم تفعيل ال 3 ميجا للاعضاء المباركين... جرب و شوف اذا شغالة معاك...*



_بجد ربنا يخليك لينا يا ماى روك شكر جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​__ميرسى على المجهود الجبار ده يا ماى روك​__بس انا مش عارفه هى فين ممكن تقولى الاقى فين الرافع مكانه يعنى فين​_


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إقتراح يستحق القراءة*

شكراً ليك يا ماي روك مشكور جداً على تعبك معانا


----------



## veansea (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إقتراح يستحق القراءة*

معليش يا دارك هو فين مكانه ليه مش ظاهر عندى


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إقتراح يستحق القراءة*

انا مش عارف ليساتني ما جربت بس يا ريت نطلب طلب زغير تاني من ماي روك إنو يعطينا خاصية تانية 
وهي رفع الصور على منتدى بروابط مباشرة


----------



## My Rock (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إقتراح يستحق القراءة*

رفع الصور على المنتدى يعتبر خطر نسبيا على المنتدى و حفاظه من الاختراق لذلك نغض النظر عن هذه المسألة


----------



## moussa30000 (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إقتراح يستحق القراءة*

انا بشجع الاقتراح ده ياماى رووك


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: إقتراح يستحق القراءة*

من القلب اشكر القائمين  وكل من له تعب فى هذا المنتدى لقد عوضنى تواجدى معكم عن الكثير الرب يبارك عملكم :yaka:


----------

